# Montana HD 327?



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Any one ever hunt area 327? I'm thinking about trying this one out. I have a deer and elk combo tag. How is the terrain, are there many animals on this unit? Is there much private property and if so are the owners friendly? I'm in decent shape and love to get away from the crowds so that is not a problem.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyone?

Looks like I will have this unit to myself.............


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Let me look and I'll get back to you.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking at the unit, it has its share of public lands between the Forest Service and BLM. None of it is as steep as most of the stuff in Utah. I've not hunted in that area, but have crossed through several times. Thing with Montana, is there are deer pretty much everywhere. Check in with the Forest Ranger districts and see if they have any suggestions. We did that once, and the ranger had been out that morning and pointed us in the direction of where he'd seen a herd of elk. Sure enough, we found the elk and my buddy took the herd bull.

But use the hunt planner tool at Montana FWP website and it can show you land ownership in that unit as you zoom in. Unit 324, directly north, is all Forest Service lands and will carry deer. As we said in Montana, "we hunt elk and shoot deer." Be sure to check on any surplus doe tags. If they have any in that unit, they run $80/each, and you can buy up to 6. So if you find the deer, you can fill the freezer pretty easily. Your "A" tag is statewide, but the "B" or doe tags will be unit specific.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is the site for the hunt planner:
http://fwp.mt.gov/hunting/planahunt/


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you, I just called the local biologist and talked with him, what a nice guy. He pointed me a direction that I hope will hold elk. I'm going to try and do some scouting over Labor day. He told me that most of the elk show up there later in the year around Thanksgiving. Thank you for the link also.


----------

